# Follia PSG: pronto a pagare 222M di clausola per Neymar!



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Luglio 2017)

Ultim'ora Di Marzio: il PSG ha deciso di tornare a mostrare i muscoli sul mercato. In che modo? Pagando la clausola di Neymar pari a 222M. La decisione spetta al giocatore: accettare il rinnovo col Barca o andare all'ombra della Tour Eiffel?


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2017)

Gli hanno pure preso l'amico Dani Alves.


----------



## Compix83 (17 Luglio 2017)

Se lo fanno davvero, sono ridicoli.


----------



## vanbasten (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Di Marzio: il PSG ha deciso di tornare a mostrare i muscoli sul mercato. In che modo? Pagando la clausola di Neymar pari a 222M. La decisione spetta al giocatore: accettare il rinnovo col Barca o andare all'ombra della Tour Eiffel?



Ma non era già nostro?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2017)

Follia si, dovevano farlo due anni fa


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Di Marzio: il PSG ha deciso di tornare a mostrare i muscoli sul mercato. In che modo? Pagando la clausola di Neymar pari a 222M. La decisione spetta al giocatore: accettare il rinnovo col Barca o andare all'ombra della Tour Eiffel?




La voce circolava già da giorni, ora è ufficiale, però non penso che Neymar accetterà, già l'anno scorso li ha rifiutati. 

Mi pare ancora troppo giovane per andare a seppellirsi a Parigi.


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi Momblano (giornalista di Telelombardia) diceva che sarebbe successo una settimana fa.. Ma io mi chiedo: come fa uno competente come lui a stare in una gabbia di matti del genere?


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2017)

Lo sceicco del Psg è talmente arrogante e fuori di testa che non escludo l'abbia fatto perché gli rodeva che avete speso più di lui.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo sceicco del Psg è talmente arrogante e fuori di testa che non escludo l'abbia fatto perché gli rodeva che avete speso più di lui.



Ahahah, non credo, per ora abbiamo speso meno del prezzo di Neymar. Chiaro, se ufficializza Neymar dopo che noi ufficializziamo la punta, teoria confermata


----------



## chicagousait (17 Luglio 2017)

Questi sono pazzi


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La voce circolava già da giorni, ora è ufficiale, però non penso che Neymar accetterà, già l'anno scorso li ha rifiutati.
> 
> Mi pare ancora troppo giovane per andare a seppellirsi a Parigi.



Si anche io l'ho sentito, ma non pensavo fosse vero. Lui è l'unico competente li dentro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Momblano (giornalista di Telelombardia) diceva che sarebbe successo una settimana fa.. Ma io mi chiedo: come fa uno competente come lui a stare in una gabbia di matti del genere?



Anche a me stupisce perché a dispetto del tifo è uno dei più imparziali e mi sembra davvero serio. Comunque ci crederò solo alle firme a Neymar al psg.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Luglio 2017)

Neymar se va via ...va al Real Madrid...offtopic : certo che i giornali parlano sempre male dei cinesi del Milan...pero mai sentito parlare male della proprieta dell Psg che e lo stato terorista Qatar...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si anche io l'ho sentito, ma non pensavo fosse vero. Lui è l'unico competente li dentro.



Momblano, insieme a Biasin in quel cialtronaio è una delle poche persone serie.

Piccolo OT: Proprio Momblano da giorni va ripetendo che Belotti è già nostro. Chissà se ci prenderà.


----------



## neoxes (17 Luglio 2017)

Ne vale meno della metà.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Di Marzio: il PSG ha deciso di tornare a mostrare i muscoli sul mercato. In che modo? Pagando la clausola di Neymar pari a 222M. La decisione spetta al giocatore: accettare il rinnovo col Barca o andare all'ombra della Tour Eiffel?



Non vincerà nulla neanche con Neymar, deve prendere Ronaldo


----------



## sballotello (17 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Di Marzio: il PSG ha deciso di tornare a mostrare i muscoli sul mercato. In che modo? Pagando la clausola di Neymar pari a 222M. La decisione spetta al giocatore: accettare il rinnovo col Barca o andare all'ombra della Tour Eiffel?



ma prendete bacca..che ve ne fate di quello li?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Momblano (giornalista di Telelombardia) diceva che sarebbe successo una settimana fa.. Ma io mi chiedo: come fa uno competente come lui a stare in una gabbia di matti del genere?



Ha sparato a caso , fidati di me


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha sparato a caso , fidati di me


Nono questo ci prende spesso. È l'unico di quel canale che parla con competenza e obiettività


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Facendo due conti viene facile pensare che su 222 milioni ci saranno almeno 20 milioni di commissioni; siamo già a 240 milioni solo di cartellino, non posso pensare ad un ingaggio inferiore ai 25 netti per 5 anni; sono al lordo altri 250 milioni.

Saremmo di fronte ad un'operazione da 500 milioni in 5 anni...

Mah...capisco le risorse illimitate e il fatto di prendere la stella del futuro, ma considerando l'appeal del PSG mi viene da pensare che poi a fine contratto Neymar se ne andrà a zero o a poco più di 40 milioni se lascia l'ultimo anno..

Mi pare, francamente, solo un'arrogante esibizione di ricchezza..

Ma possono farlo, quindi non mi stupirei...


----------



## DrHouse (18 Luglio 2017)

Non vale quei soldi.
Come ovviamente nessuno...
i due, Messi e Ronaldo, che possono superare le 3 cifre di cartellino, sono altra cosa...


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Di Marzio: il PSG ha deciso di tornare a mostrare i muscoli sul mercato. In che modo? Pagando la clausola di Neymar pari a 222M. La decisione spetta al giocatore: accettare il rinnovo col Barca o andare all'ombra della Tour Eiffel?



Troppi 222M, manco fosse Bacca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Nono questo ci prende spesso. È l'unico di quel canale che parla con competenza e obiettività



fidati di me


----------



## Snake (18 Luglio 2017)

*Secondo i media brasiliani Neymar ha accettato l'offerta del PSG che adesso pagherà l'intera clausola rescissoria di 222 mil*


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media brasiliani Neymar ha accettato l'offerta del PSG che adesso pagherà l'intera clausola rescissoria di 222 mil*



Che roba. Comunque stanno intervistando il buon Momblano a topcalcio. Dice che la soffiata l'ha avuta da una sua fonte che a quanto pare lavora tra gli sponsor di Neymar, che sono stati allertati della cosa settimana scorsa. Comunque il PSG fa un affare. Solo di magliette ci guadagni un 50 milioni...


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Neymar è sostituibile solo con Hazard e GJ33. Il Barcellona che pensa di fare se lo vende. Presentarsi con Deulofuffa?


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media brasiliani Neymar ha accettato l'offerta del PSG che adesso pagherà l'intera clausola rescissoria di 222 mil*



*Il vice presidente blaugrana ha smentito categoricamente l'aventualità. Neymar intanto si allena regolarmente con il barcellona.*


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Neymar è sostituibile solo con Hazard e GJ33. Il Barcellona che pensa di fare se lo vende. Presentarsi con Deulofuffa?



Hai 222 milioni da reinvestire. Ti compri Mbappè e Hazard volendo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Neymar è sostituibile solo con Hazard e GJ33. Il Barcellona che pensa di fare se lo vende. Presentarsi con Deulofuffa?



Le mie fish su Verratti+Aguero


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Neymar è sostituibile solo con Hazard e GJ33. Il Barcellona che pensa di fare se lo vende. Presentarsi con Deulofuffa?



Sarebbe GJ33?


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sarebbe GJ33?



Gabriel Jesus. Potenzialmente secondo me può arrivare se non superare il livello di Neymar


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Gabriel Jesus. Potenzialmente secondo me può arrivare se non superare il livello di Neymar



Ah si si certo lo conosco e sono d'accordo con te. Non riuscivo solo a collegare numero e iniziali. Ancora troppo poco risonante


----------

